# Coochiemudlo Island - Monday morning



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcKP2G0AAHtfgAAQQaeQWLg6PaA//9/gQAJI7StAEU8p6TBMo2ptQ9IBiAaGQIqfgTTJMkI9TQAGgAaaGAAaNNAGTQGgyA0BKaITIyCTETQNAAA2olrkz+vvtMwW23YJ4/jNhXqxOhpR+I7Lo7kWJLQb2iLiXuUDcLitjQyAHGnO0M4S7wgXdBuwUN8iDJKK0QoqIU3MYm/FMRqRd6yNmJpA4/frgrLbPXUdapljfZq4jBeB7FSkKECFbK18ktpW8p2kWr0KyMuclwmjur7SUJ9dvXX02Y+FtYsj51cECdxz81iAP6map/ozOOfM3ESqQGApHe4ilftcgEW5LUigaSAjUIBTZKQBNGeQfFNkg93RwlfrEzTxIYynO5xQnE/u8TfSHSnUSqCnhvONqV7qccexYykLQcaN44g2J37P8sswTEVnkmhJ67geyGypj87wOwK5whCQuqrVDMUdMUObMbIeIcDwz3Yy0RpTwqkQoCnecTVlNuzsNNI5AIHFiFQoBntzXBhybNAWb+OkTD0kiqu2NNMK0sgXC07l+a3yeWZ0bDZdY7sjYtMplDzSTiTTJu8iB2db1hiGijEqxMkgvmuaoi6kjkZsYwGUjoQGnbyLT7VPVXvG8MoyiZtLlgSfvUELnxI8rDndJw6jjdXZktdIaR5POi1noTlBiFtScm4fZEJHVLjWVy66pkluikSmRqShSTKi1ziKh4yK7Wrh7Fnzh6vzxpjHnZhumzmBaCYNC1zTpKu6OFxboRTtEJbrRUZJIaie+OSNVrd9ldG+dj/i7kinChIYUfsNoA==


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

And me!

Sounds like an offer to good to refuse.

Look forward to catching up.

Ash


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

6am is the time we are looking at launching from Victoria point, weather is looking good for the day with little wind, so bring your camera's along and enjoy the day out.

This will only be my second trip out in the Xfactor, so hopefully I will remember to bring along the all important "Fish factor" this time as I got nothing on my first voyage with yaker (who might I add got himself a PB 52cm snapper  ).


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday Red,my folks are in a retirement hostel at Vic Pt we are trying to get a visit in on Monday and will have the yaks on top from a trip to the sunny coast,so well try and catch up .My daughter is keen and wants to know if there will be other kids.Iguess we will just look for a group of good looking , very athletic kayak fisherman.Hope to catch up Cheers Gary


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like fun. Trouble is I'm working nightshift sunday 5pm to 7am monday. Earliest I can get there is probably 8.30ish. Shouldn't be hard to spot you all though. If you see someone asleep in a Predator, that'll be me


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Stick with me James, I got nuthin either except a few extra kilos. Looking forward to giving the MiniX its first decent fishout, and meeting a few more of the QLD guys, should be an excellent day.

Warmest Regards

Biggles


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## CeltA (Dec 27, 2007)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......too jeolous........u lucky buggers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRcMDx0AABJXgAAQQIUkIBAAP+/+oCAAdQ1MiNPUekaBoM1AlU8mk1PRP1J6TBNP1TIwgkPSVMbXkQm89/pNuaZpV+x0W0rClWFOeEgyUSoUoiAI26+3viLepVZh9VN0BNyHmWDUxZ/gQ1xKqpgSHmsZZMR4Dt85MfP4u5IpwoSAuGB46A==


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Very nice, I look forward to the report and some tips


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

that looks like 9 so far, lets see if we can make it a dozen and show the boats how its done


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

If you had given more notice I would have come a long, I'm disapointed that I can't make it 

Cheers


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

GOR!!!!!!...Hmmmm....Sickie sounds like a good idea!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
Sometimes I hate my job!!!!!
NAH....A midweeker(or two)sounds like a better option!!!!!!
Hope you all have a great day and tight lines to all!!!!!


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm packed up and ready to go. See ya in the morning.

JimH


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa4sm+YAAAhfgAAQQAMAAIAQGAAvb/6AIABA1TTxQGmR6nlMahTRoA0AAHI2sGot/Ku/rTrSQWMx1Bk+19LdiqBUjA4meoMnQRiC/F3JFOFCQriyb5g=


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Come on Guys,

Where's a decent report on this?

Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRnm8goAACpfgAAQQYXvkqCgHAA/79+wMADW2wrQRo0NAANGQBo0EU9E3pKfpR6mhoZoQaeoeoAiepqaan6SfqZTI0NDTT1AaZCBhRp9rJmKyyo29tQefWb3Zn6WA7zFBBHBuisEksaRUskTRfl1f3os2TxAmU2lwlAKMMMWhlIyoieYcAGeoWVWIDfYwhAQJTU+UOPSYq5Ez6ihabcYZnAhxy1uGGmbisjgyzjdasdqwddqtvMmkp7Hy0sQgfxAgfNHHlwqBQqQGSMM1IRZLSViVvzTdFYh4ikmmICq89RPtBI/XpAjr1PIgjWXNalCWORQowvV3NV3uOjZT+t/i7kinChIDPN5BQA=


----------

